# New member



## nickhore (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi,
I've just joined and thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Nick, I live in Sydney (Australia) and I've been a practicing artist for 30 years or more. I've always loved drawing but I've also been drawn to digital media. 
So my work tends to be a bit of a hybrid, using elements and influences from street art, drawing, painting and more. 
I'm trying to get my work out a bit more so please have a look at my website here: http://antipodean.tumblr.com and let me know what you think. I'm reasonably grown up so I'd be happy to hear whatever criticism you might have.
Cheers,
Nick


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome Nick. We have a introduction section this thread belongs in. Also post your art in your albums on your profile page. I and many others won't click links on here. There are too many scammers.


----------



## nickhore (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks DLeeG,
I appreciate you welcoming and directing me. I'll start posting work in my gallery.
Cheers,
Nick


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You definitely have talent. Not the usual subjects. Great works.


----------



## nickhore (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks DLeeG! I appreciate it.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

cool stuff Nick...welcome


----------



## nickhore (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Jeff! I appreciate the encouragement
Cheers
Nick


----------

